# I've got a Girl!!!!



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a special day it has been. I picked up my first foster today. What a little sweetheart she is. Her story - Little Miss Rosie came from a BYB in Tallahassee, FL who kept her Malts in a shed behind her house. Whatever the reason, she decided to get rid of her 4 Maltese, and contacted NCMR. Mary had someone get the dogs and transport them to the Orlando area. There is a very nice lady there that does small dog rescue and works with NCMR. She has 14 fosters in her house now. Mary called me to ask if I could foster one. Yahoo!! I been waiting to get my first foster. Did I luck out. I got this adorable girl who 1 1/2 years old. She is just as sweet as can be. She was spayed two days ago and still very quiet. I'm sure she is still uncomfortable. She has been great not bothering her incision. So far she has been great in her pen and using potty pads. I can't wait till she feels better and we can do some training. She doesn't know how to walk on leash, but so far she has let me do anything I want to her. I have a feeling that will change when she back to feeling 100%.

She's a little thing, as least compared to Bogie. Now we will really fine out how I do as a foster mom. Anyone looking for a great little girl should apply to NCMR for her. I don't think little sweethearts like this come along too often. She looks to be a pruebred Maltese. Although she is a little too thin right now, I'm sure she fatten up in my house. Everyone gets fat here. LOL Here she is. She needs a bath and some grooming, but that will have to wait till her incision heals. C;ick photo for more pics.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She is truly precious! :wub: :wub: :wub: Thanks for taking her into your home!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, Ms. Reva - you sound so excited and I can certainly see why - Wow she is a cute little thing!!! She looks so tiny.
How exciting this must be for you, thank you for helping little Rosie out - if she could talk I am sure she would say THANKS! But I am sure your payment will come in the form of licks  
Keep us updated!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Miss Reva, this is awesome! I know how long you've wanted to foster a little girl. Oh my goodness, she is unbelievably precious! Can't wait for more photos. So ... any chance her "foster" status will be changing soon? Hmmmmm? Big hugs!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Aww Reva -she is cute and tiny - I think perhaps she'd be a keeper for Bogie - he looks happy to be next to her .. looks like she has a slight overbite which makes her even cuter ..

Can't wait till she's 100% and scrubbed up


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, isn't she just the cutest little doll!!! How wonderful of you to foster her. I'm so glad to see her in the lap of luxury and away from a shed in the yard... poor thing. Hopefully her life has taken a permanent turn for the better!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is so cute. :cloud9:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's adorable, Reva!! Congratulations on your 'first'!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

she's just darling  I am already in love!  It looksl ike she and bogie are friends already . . . best buddies


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

YEAY!!! You finally got your foster!!! I'm so happy for you, I hope everything turns out just right.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

aww what a sweetheart :wub: she looks so precious


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what a sweetheart!!! You are the awesome, Reva!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh yay!!! 
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 

Congrats to Miss Rosie for getting an awesome foster home!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: 



Yep, with this little one, you just may fail fostering 101 ~ LOL
Try to contain yourself, as many more are out there, and need your help. </span></span>


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a cutie for your first foster. She looks so sweet and tiny. Thank you for helping her.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Bogie looks like he is taken to her very nicely. 
What a cutie she is!!!
What a sweetheart you are!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

She really does look like a sweetie. I hope everything goes well for her. That's great that you're helping this little girl, I can't wait to hear about her after she feels better and see more pictures.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: what a doll :wub:

reva, you are totally within your rights to offer to fail Fostering 101 on this one  she looks like a LOVE :wub:

(methinks bogie totally agrees, too)


ann marie and the "stick a fork in her, she's done!" buttercup


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

She is a living doll, and so are you, for bringing this very special one into your loving home. Congratulations!!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:wub: Congratulations, Reva! I can only imagine how happy and relieved she is to be with you! :smheat:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, she's adorable, and smiling in one of the pictures with Bogie. Congratulations, Reva. You'll always be her #1 Mom.
xoxoxo


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

How cute :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Love the pics where Rosie & Bogie are smiling, so sweet :tender:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Awww she looks adorable :wub: :wub: Seems Bogie likes having her around..

Maybe she could already be in her new forever home   She is so cute :wub: 

What a wonderful thing you are doing helping this little girl... :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh gosh, she is just gorgeous.

Bogie does look very happy with her there.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

It is so kind and generous of you to open your heart and home to darling little Rosie. :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, Reva, you will love being a foster mom, it's so rewarding to see these babies come out of their shell and bloom.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's so sweet, it's heartbreaking to think of where she's been but wonderful to know she has a new home, and with another pup to make it more comfortable for her. Even a nice pink blanket !


----------

